# FITA target ring sizes?



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

The ten ring on a standard FITA 122CM is 12.2 CM. You can go to the rule book of FITA (www.archery.org) and I believe one of the appendix parts of the rule book have all the exact tolerances and measurments. You can also play the math game: the ten ring is one tenth the total (122/10=12.2) etc
http://www.archery.org/UserFiles/Document/FITA website/05 Rules/01 C&R Book/2008RulesENG_Book2.pdf Page 40


----------

